# Primitive bowhunting video....



## Bowhnterjoe (Apr 6, 2012)

HEy guys I was bumbling around on youtube the other day and found this guy who hunts animals with a primitive bow...and apparently he even uses stone points. He's got some pretty entertaining videos if ya ain't doing nothing and wanna waste time. I think he also just released a DVD. The trailers look pretty cool....I might order the DVD and see what this guy's all about. Here are some links to his videos:

Hunting squirrels with primitive bow: http://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...tion_id=annotation_141335&src_vid=3m1n3O810oo

Deer Hunting with primitive bow: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1KuP_tbrCo&feature=relmfu

DVD trailer 1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpKR6HsSwWk&list=UU91cRUSzWT0nL66FhKHciIQ&index=3&feature=plcp


----------

